# FreeBSD as a powerful wifi hotspot with captive portal + radius in 8.1 times ?



## flx- (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi guys im wondering if there is a definitive way to accomplish the task of build a powerful hotspot with captive portal also with the lastest freeradius distribution + mysql.

I know freeradius is a great solution for the task of doing AAA but i think (and you told me if im wrong) there is a lack on support for building complete hotspots based on FreeBSD, specially latetst releases (working with 8.1).

So what you recomend me to do in this case, are you agree with me about this topic? or you think im wrong. I would like to se your comments and experiences if any, about this 

Thanks...

PD: im ready to implement a hostpot based on FreeBSD with the latest freeradius 2, apache22, php5.3, php5-extensions, the only thing im not sure is about the captive portal wich i choosed the lastest coovachilli (1.0.12), but not having good results configuring it, if you can point me to where i need to go with coovachilli on FreeBSD i really will appreciate!


----------



## bschmidt (Dec 14, 2010)

Isn't the thing you actually want just a few firewall rules changed/added once a user has authenticated? I don't see where the issue should be with that.


----------

